# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Databazë - Problem me lidhjen në Jet database

## strongman

Kam marre nje skripte në asp, kam ndjekur te gjitha hapat ne dokumentim, por diqka nuk eshte ne rregull.

Kur duhet te futem apo te gjenerohen disa faqe me del ky gabim:

Error Type:
Microsoft Jet database engine (0x80004005)
operation must use an updateable query.

A mund te me tregon dikush ku qendron gabimi.

----------


## qoska

Duket si poltikia( varet ne perdor ADO ose ndonje engine tjeter per komunikimin me database-n qe eshte zgjedhur per query-in nuk perputhet mire me llojin  e query-it qe kerkohet te ekzekutohet.

Zakonisht politika eshte e tipit LockTypeReadOnly etc dhe per me teper .NET i emeron ndryshe keto politika nga verionet e meparshme jo .NET. Me mire eshte te japesh kodin qe ta themi ekzakt  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## InMind

Folderin ne te cilin e ke te ruajtur Databazen duhesh me bo Shared.

----------

